# Cashier's Check or Money Order for Auction Payment



## diablojota (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, I would like to seek your opinion and ask you a question about this.
I have recently won an auction, and the Seller only accepts money order or cashier's check.  The question is, which is better, and is there any protection or guarantee for me in the event that the item is not received?  Your help is most appreciated.


----------



## markceltic (Apr 20, 2004)

The check casher should provide ID when he goes to the bank ,right?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 20, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I would like to seek your opinion and ask you a question about this.
> I have recently won an auction, and the Seller only accepts money order or cashier's check. The question is, which is better, and is there any protection or guarantee for me in the event that the item is not received? Your help is most appreciated.


I hope this seller is legit. I say this because most of the fraud eBay sellers only accept money order or check. So be careful.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, I was concerned about it.  I did a reverse address check and found the name on the property.  I then contacted these people who confirmed that he is a Tenant.  I also have 2 email addresses and his telephone number.  I also have a legitimate serial number for the product.  I feel that this is more secure.  What legal recourse would I have if he failed to hold up his end?


----------



## lbj (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, it its eBay, they offer protection up to $200 (minus, I believe, a $25 "fee").  As the buyer, I don't think you have additional recourse aside from the usual legal actions.  You seem to have done some pretty good background checks. I would also check his past history and if he's sold items similar to (in value anyway) what he is selling now.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 21, 2004)

New seller, actually. Which does concern me.  He auctioned only 3 items and all 3 are different.  I am currently trying to get him to perform a COD as this seems to be the better route in this case.


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 21, 2004)

COD is better for you; Money Order or Cashier's check is better for him, obviously.

Aren't there also like 'escrow' services - that will hold both merch and money until both are in-hand, then forward them on?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 21, 2004)

Where is the seller? Would you know anyone in that city? Like a cousin, friends etc who could go and pick up the product. (Friends that you would trust enough that is).


----------



## mdnky (Apr 21, 2004)

Postal Money Orders work well, as would certified cashiers checks.  The advantage of the Postal order is if someone does cheat you, they have to deal with a heaftier charge in the long run.  Not smart to screw with the USPS.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 21, 2004)

mdnky said:
			
		

> Postal Money Orders work well, as would certified cashiers checks.  The advantage of the Postal order is if someone does cheat you, they have to deal with a heaftier charge in the long run.  Not smart to screw with the USPS.



Yeah, that is what I had heard as well.  It seems that Money Orders carrier more weight since they are government issued (not just back by the FDIC).


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 21, 2004)

The direct and specific answer to your original question is: a cashier's check and a money order are effectively equal in their risk to you and security to the seller.  Each requires you to pay your money up front, each is as good as cash to the recipient, and neither can be recovered or "stop-paymented" by you short of a lawsuit.  If you have committed to using one of those forms of payment, use whichever you can get more conveniently.   Money Orders are sometimes more convenient because they can be purchased at grocery stores and so forth, whereas a cashier's check has to be obtained at a bank.


----------



## mdnky (Apr 22, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is what I had heard as well.  It seems that Money Orders carrier more weight since they are government issued (not just back by the FDIC).



I'd stay away from anything but the Postal Money Orders.  Western Union and the others tend to drag their feet with complaints where the USPS actually investigates.  Heck, they have their own department just for that and full police/legal powers.

Have you asked him to do an escrow?  Basically a third party company who gets the payment from you and ensures it's good, then notifies the seller to ship.  Once you get the item and everything is ok you tell the company and they pay the guy.  There's usually a small transaction fee involved.  E-Bay has more info, check out there help area.


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

Escrow.com is the way to go, as it is the ONLY escrow site eBay endorses.  Also, using escrow is the best way to ensure a legitimate transaction, as scammers know they will get no money unless they send the product along first.

Tell the seller you won't send him the money unless you use Escrow.com.  If he's legitimate, he should accept; otherwise, you're probably better off saving your money for something you can guarantee will arrive.


----------

